# Queen's Own Piper's Doublet



## cameronpiper (7 Jan 2006)

Hi,

I'm trying to find out the correct colours of the doublets worn by the Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada. I know that the mail colour is a dark green but I've heard that the cuffs are black with off white piping. But I've also heard that the cuffs are green with off white piping. Can anyone tell me which it is?

Thx

PS I am a piper but now with the Queen's Own.....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Jan 2006)

cameronpiper said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to find out the correct colours of the doublets worn by the Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada. I know that the mail colour is a dark green but I've heard that the cuffs are black with off white piping. But I've also heard that the cuffs are green with off white piping. Can anyone tell me which it is?
> 
> ...



The facing colour of the QOCH is dark blue.  What is "mail"?  A piper's doublet would be dark green with white piping and dark blue turnbacks - bear in mind that in practice, especially if uniforms are gotten on the cheap from Pakistan or if the jacket has aged a while (ceremonial dress costs a lot of money and sometimes doesn't get replaced for many years), the white will have naturally turned to off-white.


----------

